# ENFP/ENTJ; Could it be?



## the mango grove (Dec 28, 2009)

I was wondering if I could be both ENFP and ENTJ because I often get test results saying either of these, but more often ENTJ. However, I feel like ENFP describes me in every day mode whilst ENTJ describes me when I'm in a more serious mood. 

I've been looking on at personalitypage [dot] com and I've been reading their pages on ENFP and ENTJ and seeing how well I fulfill each type and well... it's pretty evenly split. I appear to fulfil both quite nicely so I'm not sure if I could label myself strictly either of these.

Could it be I'm just balanced when it comes towards FP/TJ?


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Technically you can only be one type. Not everybody fits their type description 100%, but what makes people agree with their type is the general gist of it all, and being able to relate to a type's dominant and auxiliary function. MBTI is meant to indicate how people perceive and make decisions on an _overall_ basis. While it's true our moods and how we act fluctuate according to environment, your core type is always the same. You don't go from one type to another, you either develop your functions, or you've mistyped yourself in the first place.

Based on what you said I'll say you're an ENFP since according to you, that's your everyday mode, unless you provide more to counter otherwise.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Harley put it succinctly enough. The most important parts are the functions, and ENTJs use radically different functions from the ENFPs. I won't make any judgment on you myself, but it might be best if you really consider the reasons why you feel like an ENFP at some points, and an ENTJ at others. Could this be hinting to something deeper that you haven't processed yet? Or could it just be as you've described - moods, and nothing more?


----------



## Isitso (Dec 3, 2009)

Oops my first reply on this was regarding a romantic relationship between those two types.

Sometimes people learn over time how to use their inferior functions. I, for example, had to really get in touch with my inner S to study in school regarding rote memorization and I once tested as ISTJ during this time. Other people are just very well balanced. I wouldn't be too worried about it, generally it is a very good thing to be on the border line of the two because then you do not have a glaringly obvious inferior function.


----------



## the mango grove (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you for clearing this up... I've decided that ENTJ fits me more precisely than ENFP does. I've gotten both results, but ENTJ appears more frequently than ENFP too. 

I guess I've just been seeing the similarities between the traits and it took me awhile to see the immense differences in the traits too. Once I looked deeper into this, I actually disagreed with a lot more of the traits on ENFP than I thought I did. I _do_ possess quite a few traits from the ENFP, but not all of them fit me as well as ENTJ.

I think, like Isitso said, I may have learned to use my more inferior functions better [thus the confusion.] Once I cross reference the traits I have in ENFP and my own experience, these are traits that have been learned in my life versus what feels natural. 

Thank you once again.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

the mango grove said:


> I was wondering if I could be both ENFP and ENTJ because I often get test results saying either of these, but more often ENTJ. However, I feel like ENFP describes me in every day mode whilst ENTJ describes me when I'm in a more serious mood.
> 
> I've been looking on at personalitypage [dot] com and I've been reading their pages on ENFP and ENTJ and seeing how well I fulfill each type and well... it's pretty evenly split. I appear to fulfil both quite nicely so I'm not sure if I could label myself strictly either of these.
> 
> Could it be I'm just balanced when it comes towards FP/TJ?


Yes. It's a continuum. You would call this an ENXX.


----------

